# calcium dust sticking to the frog



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

My husband came in from the grocery store as I was feeding the frogs. I just left the cup of dusted flies in the tank to go help unload groceries. When I came back, a frog was in the cup, sitting in the calcium dust happily gobbling up flies. Well, I got him out of there and the stuff is stuck all over him. Do I need to wash him off? There is not much on his back, but his legs and belly is white with it.


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

It is a good idea to spray him off with water.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

yeah, was him off. have you ever wetted some calcium powder and let it dry? its like concrete. my dogs got into a can once and i came home to a concrete slab stuck to the carpet.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay, I will. Is it going to make him sick?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

No I wouldnt worry about him getting sick.. only worry about him drying out from powder.. I have noticed one of my tincs go wild after getting some powder on his back.. I sprayed it off him immediately- and he was fine after.


----------

